# Digging trench too close to footings.



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

This is what can happen.
http://www.expressandstar.com/news/...er-wolverhampton-house-collapsed-into-trench/


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Seems like he got off easy. Meanwhile the property owner has had no rental income for over a year and got only a £12,000 settlement for that kind of damage? That's absurd.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

This helps all of us to be more aware.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

**** like that scares me here in Toronto, doing infill work and we are lower then the neighbors footings. Most GC's are good enough to shore, then I have a few wildcards who try and save 20k on a job and makes me shiver


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Stuff like that happens every once and a while around here near the south shore of lake Mi. The area is all sand dunes and will give way in a heart beat. Another thing that happens,when contractors drive sheet piles for shoring,every one around claims cracks in plaster and / or dry wall.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You must be aware of your surroundings in these old neighborhoods. I have turned projects down that could potentially cause this type of situation.

The "45 degree angle to adjacent foundations" rule, is one I adhere to vigorously.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

steex said:


> Seems like he got off easy. Meanwhile the property owner has had no rental income for over a year and got only a £12,000 settlement for that kind of damage? That's absurd.


Does not seem nearly enough to cover the damage to me either. I spent more than that doing my single storey extension doing all the work myself.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

He owned up too it says he felt responsible.

We can argue about price but we don't know the market in his area.

Cole


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

> The "45 degree angle to adjacent foundations" rule


Here in Southern California the problem is more building too close to a hillside. Enough rain and the house falls down into the canyon.

We have a "seven feet to daylight" rule where the edge of your footing must be deep enough to be seven feet from the edge of the hill. Steeper the hill, deeper you gotta go. 

Dave


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

steex said:


> Meanwhile the property owner has had no rental income for over a year and got only a £12,000 settlement for that kind of damage? That's absurd.


The way I read it is that the £12,000 was a fine for the criminal case, and the civil case (the money fight) is still going on.


----------

